# Web Filled Balloons with Spiders - Carnivale!



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope I'm putting this in the right place, I couldn't decide it they were props or more "atmosphere".










So I was hunting around for unique things to create my dark carnivale for this year and I stumbled upon a "simple" (they said it was, as I've not tried it yet, I cannot say) and what I thought was a neat and ghoulish idea for clear balloons with what looks like webbing and a spider suspended inside. Looks easy enough. And perfect for my Carnivale Macabre! (Until I figure out a better name.)

Has anyone tried this before? Here's the link:
http://www.craftycrafty.tv/2008/09/halloween_how_to_make_spider_w.html


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a cool effect Acid PopTart. Thanks!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That is a pretty slick idea! I wonder if you can tint the Hi-Float stuff?

You're gonna post some pics, yes? <nod, nod, nod>


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is cool. It would look really good in helium filled balloons. I can imagine them just floating there in a big bunch. Creepy.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Very Neat!!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

ouizul1 said:


> That is a pretty slick idea! I wonder if you can tint the Hi-Float stuff?
> 
> You're gonna post some pics, yes? <nod, nod, nod>


This is what I'm about to find out! I'm relying a lot on black light stuff so I think I'll do several different versions and see what works. The only thing I see being expensive is the helium, but I think what I'll do is just use my air compressor and inflate the balloons to see how the effect works (they don't need to float right now!) and save renting a helium tank for the big day.

Wouldn't you kick my arse if I didn't take pics?! I'll let you all know how it goes, including photos of epic mistakes I'm sure. 

I think this would be lovely if lit right and the perfect addition to my carnivale.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Acid PopTart said:


> Wouldn't you kick my arse if I didn't take pics?! I'll let you all know how it goes, including photos of epic mistakes I'm sure.


Nah...besides, I'd never get around to it. Too many people on the list ahead of you.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You might get away with using an air compressor over the helium but the difference will be the moisture content in the gas. Helium will have no moisture content and will actually dry out the hi float. the compressed air has moisture and the hi float will just stay wet most likely. But heck, try it out and see what happens, maybe it will still dry ok.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Spiderclimber said:


> You might get away with using an air compressor over the helium but the difference will be the moisture content in the gas. Helium will have no moisture content and will actually dry out the hi float. the compressed air has moisture and the hi float will just stay wet most likely. But heck, try it out and see what happens, maybe it will still dry ok.


Yipes! Excellent point! Maybe I'll invest in buying one of those mini helium tanks for the big day (versus my plan of renting) so I can test out both theories.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

ouizul1 said:


> Nah...besides, I'd never get around to it. Too many people on the list ahead of you.


Hahaha, excellent point dear. Besides we'd spend the time kicking butt to make props instead.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I did one let me go find the picture.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is one from 09.I really liked the looks of them.Pretty simple to do.I just blew mine up I shold have used helium.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...loween-09-picture22775-spiderweb-balloon.html


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> Here is one from 09.I really liked the looks of them.Pretty simple to do.I just blew mine up I shold have used helium.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...loween-09-picture22775-spiderweb-balloon.html


OH boo, it won't let me see the picture! But you had success then? Awesome!


----------

